# Columbia 5-speed freewheel removal



## J-wagon (Apr 28, 2022)

Hi all, does anyone know which removal tool is proper for a Columbia stamped 5-speed freewheel. Looks like requires 12 spline tool with approx 20mm outer diameter. I have several 12 spline tools but smallest is 22.5 mm OD. 
I also tried pin spanner without success. 
Thx! 

Note: this is from a 1987 or so Columbia Clipper cruiser. I also called Ballard Pacific, staff person indicated Columbia division closed years ago and no access to technical or product info. 





None of these freewheel removal tools fit, the 12 spline top row


----------



## bloo (Apr 28, 2022)

The pin spanner holes are to take the bearings and pawls out, so that's a non-starter. For a real answer we are going to have to figure out who actually made it.

For speculation, 12 splines and 20mm sounds like the older Shimano standard. I don't know what year the change was, but it was long ago. 1987 sounds late. I have some Dura-Ace freewheels that would have been current in the early 80s, and they take the new tool. I believe the big difference is that freewheels on the old Shimano standard have to have the axle out to get the freewheel removal tool in, and frreewheels on the new Shimano standard do not. That is probably the reason for the change. As far as I know, nobody makes that tool. You'll probably have to find a bike shop that still has one.


----------



## J-wagon (May 2, 2022)

Thx @bloo for tip on proper tool arrived and fit, freewheel removed in a jiffy. About $10. This tool is for pre-1985 Shimano freewheels and apparently Shimano FFS too.


----------



## AndyA (May 10, 2022)

Gotta love a story with a happy ending!

Cousin J-wagon, watcha building with that wheel?


----------



## J-wagon (May 10, 2022)

Hey cousin Andy! Thx. 
Some grease and flat bars on this $20 yard sale 1987 Columbia Clipper. 
Post in thread 'Westfield Wednesday! Show Your Bikes Here.' https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/westfield-wednesday-show-your-bikes-here.88774/post-1423689


----------

